# Lineage II - Frage zu Account-Verkauf



## xlarge (20. Juli 2010)

Ich habe bis vor zwei Jahren ziemlich exzessiv Lineage 2 gezockt. Da ich im Moment ziemlich Pleite bin und neuen Arbeitsspeicher kaufen muss, möchte ich aus der Not heraus meinen alten Account verkaufen. Weiß jemand ne "seriöse" Adresse für mich?

Danke


----------

